# Using rundll32.exe to access mircosofts speech engine?



## gdi1942 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm trying to make a program in java that uses the microsoft speech engine, the only way i can think of doing it (I know I'm a novice at programming) is using rundll32, as it can launch any shell program or command. Any thoughs?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi gdi1942,

First thought is do you have the interfaces for the MS speech engine - i.e. are they publically available. If not, it won't work.

If you are going to program in Java, why can't a Java program call an interface in the MS speech engine? Why use rundll32 at all? What makes it necessary?

-- Tom


----------



## gdi1942 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure where to call the interface from, i don't even know where to get a class library to do it or how to do it. As is the reason for my post. my best guess is to use rundll32.

"interfaces for the MS speech engine - i.e. are they publically available." what do you mean? I know speech works in windows if that's what you mean, office and windows can talk if i want them too. Or do i need something to "Interface" with that code?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The MS speech engine is a program and like any other piece of software it must have interfaces if it is to work with the outside world, i.e. external to it. Look for something like : Microsoft speech engine +interface
with Google if you haven't already tried.

You can also just start with: Microsoft speec engine 
in order to look for anything out there in terms of documentation in order to learn about what is possible to do that you want to do.

-- Tom


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

I'd download the M$ Speech Development Kit and work from the examples there. The SimpleTTS is a good place to start introducing you to the basic interfaces of SR and TTS.


----------



## gdi1942 (Nov 2, 2006)

Belive it or not, i've already got it, but my programming strength lies in Java. And there are no examples for java in the toolkit.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Actually, c++ is almost like Java's brother in many ways. you shouldn't have a problem picking it up since the syntax is almost identical.

its not surprising that M$ doesn't like Java, cuz it's produced by it's direct competitor ^.^, which is why to code using M$'s SDK it's always wise to learn c++


----------

